# Transfer Paper Re-Usable?



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if plastisol transfer paper is reusable? 

This is what I'm using MultiStrip CP 1800 Transfer Paper

I searched the forum but couldn't find any answers.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Try it & let us know

Sent from my SPH-D700 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Will do  The paper we used to used at work was two sided and they would send it back to me so I could print the other side, but I couldn't always tell which was used side. That makes me think that it will work. I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely works. i guess the release agent stays on the paper even after use.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

It is out there actually. When my father owned the company he bought some that we would use for local jobs. I can't remember where he purchased the paper. Contact someone at Valley Litho they might be able to help. This was about 12 years ago and for some reason their company comes to mind. We stopped using it because you could only use it several times and since we buy paper by the bulk it was cheaper to use the paper we already had in house than to spend the high costs for the reusable paper. Contact Valley Litho they can probably help you or tell you where to go.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Bre. I'm not so sure about my paper being reusble now. The first attempt was successful but then I did a customers shirt and part of the design didn't release. I don't think it's worth the risk really.


----------

